# Macbook Pro Video Output Experiences



## EcComicFan (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Long time browser, first time poster. I'm currently designing a show that is requesting minimum five video outputs with a desire for more, but only giving me a single macbook pro (I'm not excited). Ultimately, there will be four projectors, and multiple televisions. A video feed will be split between as many tv's as needed, but the more individual video feeds we can send there the better. There is of course the Matrox solution (which I have experience with), and I am aware that other have used usb video converters to some success. I'm interested in polling others on the issue: What is the maximum number of video outputs you have managed from a single macbook pro laptop during a performance?

Thanks!


----------



## cpf (Jan 13, 2013)

This will depend heavily on the model and specs of the machine - a 2011 Pro with an SSD will far outperform a 2009 base model running a 5400RPM.

Personally, using a midrange 2010 MBP, I've never had any issue running max-resolution but relatively untaxing (stills, some animation) video from the integrated output. Never tried any USB or PCIExpress (do they even exist?) solutions though


----------



## EcComicFan (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly, they aren't even sure that we are going to have the laptop for the time needed as it is being borrowed, and they don't know the specs. Another cause for my fear.


----------



## museav (Jan 14, 2013)

There are a few other potential factors such as whether all of the display devices accept the same signal type, format and resolution or might you need to generate multiple different format and/or resolution signals? Are the minimum five video outputs five copies of the same signal or potentially five simultaneous different images?


----------



## IcarusProductions (Jan 14, 2013)

Qlab and 2 triplehead2gos. 

Matrox TripleHead2Go DisplayPort | Multi-Monitors for Laptops


----------



## EcComicFan (Jan 14, 2013)

We're going to need five screens minimum in Qlab to output to (Not including the computer's display screen). It will be a mixture of stills and video. I'm waiting to see what model laptop we will have (and indeed what projectors/tv's). Until then I was just hoping to hear what people have managed with different models.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 14, 2013)

IcarusProductions said:


> Qlab and 2 triplehead2gos.
> 
> Matrox TripleHead2Go DisplayPort | Multi-Monitors for Laptops



Matrox indicate there is only software support for multiple TripleHeads on one system under Windows.
I also don't know where the required second video port is on a MacBook Pro...

We also have no idea currently what inputs are physically aviable on the projectors, TVs or other display devices, do you want DVI or VGA or HDMI or Display port or...

If it were me, with the vast number of unknowns and the initial indications that there is not adequate hardware available to support the intended vision, I'd be considering seriously if I wanted to continue my association with this project...


----------



## museav (Jan 15, 2013)

IcarusProductions said:


> Qlab and 2 triplehead2gos.
> 
> Matrox TripleHead2Go DisplayPort | Multi-Monitors for Laptops


What makes you suggest that? As Chris noted, there seem to be some practical limitations but even if you resolved those a TripleHead2Go essentially makes three display devices appear to the computer as a single very wide image rather than providing three independent outputs.



EcComicFan said:


> We're going to need five screens minimum in Qlab to output to (Not including the computer's display screen). It will be a mixture of stills and video. I'm waiting to see what model laptop we will have (and indeed what projectors/tv's). Until then I was just hoping to hear what people have managed with different models.


It's all too easy to get potentially misleading or erroneous information without knowing the required details, including your budget. Is the situation such that someone is asking if this can be done with the one laptop and what that will cost or is it where someone somehow already decided it could be done and is now expecting it to happen?


----------



## NickVon (Jan 16, 2013)

I've a similar requirement for a show this February. Though, we are only 4 video streams, 1 of which is the computer desktop. 3 "show" video outs simplifys the world a little bit because a Mac Desktop can support 2 PCIe 16x video cards. I don't know if Apple has a 3x PCIe motherboard variations for any of their desktop systems. But Desktop i think is the way to go. Laptops are just not equipped for that kind of video functionality. Apples are usually "rent-able" from Large scale commercial dealers (not Bestbuy), but places like B&H. They usually want a security deposit on a credit card at like 3000$ (to be returned when you don't steal there computer .

If some of your image surfaces could be the same you could do 3 unique displays and simply use video splitters to 2 extra displays?


----------

